# Multi tip from home depot



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone buy that multi Tip {6 in one} from the Home depot?

What is the name of that tip that shoots 30' high?

I have my first complete exterior in 5 years to paint starting next week..House,deck,fence....I Forgot how lucrative exterior's are....

Anyways I'm going to wash that b**ch tomorrow...I've got a 3300 PSI "Storm" pressure washer with a Honda motor that I've had for 10 years.. {4 gpm}..Just got a new uploader installed.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

JoseyWales said:


> Anyone buy that multi Tip {6 in one} from the Home depot?
> 
> What is the name of that tip that shoots 30' high?
> 
> ...


I bought one. It doesn't work to well with my machine. It will shoot the chems in an almost straight line but wont fan spray. I keep it on the truck for really high stuff but that pretty much it. Yeah really gotta get the right one for your machine from a supply store.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a couple of those and have had terrific success with them:thumbup:. I use mostly the long range soap and the rinse settings but thats all I bought them for anyway.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We use them and it has saved a ton on our washing time. Even 4- 5,000 sq.ft. Homes are done in half a day


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> We use them and it has saved a ton on our washing time. Even 4- 5,000 sq.ft. Homes are done in half a day


How does it save you time?...There are only about 6 nozzles,One black one for soap,0,15,25,40 degree...How long does it take to switch nozzles?...I have the 25 + 40 degree,the black [soap} and the turbo...I lost my other 2 but the turbo should replace them.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The tips that came with our pumps could not spray soap high, only had a fan for soap. Also, one of the settings rinses with a good volume of water up high.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

DeanV said:


> The tips that came with our pumps could not spray soap high, only had a fan for soap. Also, one of the settings rinses with a good volume of water up high.



Gotcha...I looked at them yesterday and the "6 in one" went for about $38...I didn't notice the high distance spray tip...I just assumed it was the zero degree..What's it called?

Yeah I tried the black soap tip and it was just a fan with low pressure like a a garden sprayer.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

0060, 2520, 2509, and we have a 2515 in the chem pump atm.

Tips make all the difference.

A great trick is to sink a 3/8 brass hose barb into a male fitting.
Shoot like a oo60 nice and high...


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Roof Cleaning said:


> 0060, 2520, 2509, and we have a 2515 in the chem pump atm.
> 
> Tips make all the difference.
> 
> ...



That's all Greek to me...I don't follow...Talk to me like I'm a complete idiot.:thumbsup:

I assume the 2520 and 2509 are for spraying high?...I'm gonna have to go to a specialty store for those tips...

And that mod I don't follow either..Do you have a pic or a link?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Now that I'm getting a bigger machine I'm going to want to get some decent tips. If you could put out that same information again, only with less numbers and alot of small words, that would really help:thumbup:


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyway I can help guys no problem...

0060, 2520, 2509, 2515 are tip sizes. The first set of numbers is the angle or size of the fan, zero being just that no fan. A 15 degree is fan that is at a 15 degree angle all the way up etc...25 degree fan seems to work best for our application. If you look at the tips you purchased they should have the #'s just under the nozzle on the neck of the tip.

The second set of #'s are the flow. So a 2520 is 25 degree angle at 20 gallons per minute. 

The high shooter tip with the hose barb works just like the 0060 or zero degree soap nozzle. You would need a male quick connect (the part of the tip that you put into the gun) and instead of having a pressure tip in there(the green yellow black parts), you would sink a 3/8 hose barb with a quarter inch threading on it to fit into the male quick connect. I don't have a pic of it. The water will shoot out of the barb really well and high..


----------

